# Ultra sonic welding



## محمد هماش (29 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع عن لحام المواد البلاستيكية مختصر و مفيد من عملي أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم. 
لا تنسونا من الردود المشجعة.


----------



## محمد هماش (29 سبتمبر 2009)

باسوورد فك الضغط:
Password: mh_82_pal


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (1 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير , لكن بعد فك الضغط لم يفتح الملف , هل المشكلة تواجهني انا فقط


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

الملف يعمل 100 100


----------



## بهاء (25 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## ahmed shawky (12 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم على الموضوع


----------



## buk88 (14 يوليو 2011)

*thanks*


----------

